# Is there a way to discover how long we've actually been members for?



## Olive (Jun 2, 2003)

Some of us have been members of ENWorld for longer than it seems, because of the multiple boards etc.

I'm pretty sure that I've had to register three times, with three different incarnations of these boards.

So when did I actualy join? Is there a way to find out?


----------



## Tiefling (Jun 2, 2003)

Edit: Oops, misread you. Not as far as I know.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 2, 2003)

Not likely.

Youl could do what I do, though: Try to remember what else you did around the time you first came here - and then try to figure out when you did do those other things.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 2, 2003)

Darkness makes a good point.

I remember being on Eric's old boards in 1999, under a name based off of my e-mail. (Wronald was the name, one of the few ways my name has NOT been mangled by the people sho send out junk mail. )  

So, try to remember what was being discussed when you joined or other events.  I know this means I will not reclaim my post counts from the previous boards, but I am not making a futile effort to catch up to Crothian.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 2, 2003)

I have a sneaky idea.

does anyone have the URLs for those old sites? The farther back/more complete, the better.


----------



## Olive (Jun 2, 2003)

I remember very little... I began a lurker back before 3e was actually released, but I can't remember when I actually joined, or when i started posting.

Ah well...


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 2, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I have a sneaky idea.
> 
> does anyone have the URLs for those old sites? The farther back/more complete, the better. *




This was the link to Eric's site: http://www.rpgplanet.com/dnd3e/

This was the boards ( I think):  http://dynamic3.gamespy.com/~dnd3e/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro&BypassCookie=true

Both no longer exist.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 2, 2003)

I use to depend on memory but that is not what it use to be!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 2, 2003)

HMMMM!  I HAVE NO CLUE!

Hire a P.I.


----------



## rigur (Jun 4, 2003)

Thinking of the "Wayback machine" Piratecat?


----------



## Doppleganger (Jun 5, 2003)

The wayback machine has a bunch of neato old stuff.  For example, here's a fully browsable version of the boards from exactly 2 yrs ago:
http://web.archive.org/web/20010606...e/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro&BypassCookie=true


Here's Olive, apparently gathering research for his own "Slayers Guide to Gnolls" supplement  --
http://web.archive.org/web/20010722215702/dynamic.gamespy.com/~dnd3e/ubb/Forum17/HTML/006116.html

Olive's old profile (note: we moved to new boards around the holidays of that year so the "date registered" could just be a re-register)--
http://web.archive.org/web/20010528...nd3e/ubbmisc.cgi?action=getbio&UserName=Olive


***

Here's the oldest board snapshot I could dig up... "C'mon _August! 17, 2000_"--
http://web.archive.org/web/20000818000230/http://www.rpgplanet.com/dnd3e/board/

From that page, the one link that's still archived is a peek at threads in the CharGen/MasterTools forum--
http://web.archive.org/web/20001101...orum.asp?forum_id=447&forum_title=3E+Software

And here were the hot topics o'the day--
http://web.archive.org/web/20000823045618/www.rpgplanet.com/dnd3e/board/activetoday.asp

And Eric's 3E news frontpage (Coming soon: a 3E DMG, 3E Monster Manual, and our first module, the Sunless Citadel, woohool!!):
http://web.archive.org/web/20000815084345/www.rpgplanet.com/dnd3e/


***

I've been a daily lurker since Jan/Feb 2000, so it's alot of fun to go back and see all those familiar names.  Amazing how many are still here too.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks Doppleganger.

That was fun to surf around the 2-year old boards!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2003)

Can you find the user list of thos times?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 7, 2003)

Whoah. I remember all of these.

Only three years? I thought EN days went further back. Like 5-6 
years. I thought I had been like 13-14 when I first came here. 

When was 3e first announced? When came it out? I came here 
sometime between those two events. When did PKitty go to 
Iceland?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 7, 2003)

I can only place myself as "Before August".  I remember reading the WotC newsgroup (tank.wizards I think) and seeing Henry's sig "C'mon August!".  From there I migrated to Eric's site and boards and lurked for a long while.  I probably had all of one or two posts on Eric's boards, both before and after the release.


----------



## Olive (Jun 7, 2003)

wow...

now THAT was a trip down memory lane.

I'm pretty sure I'm a pre-August member too, but I guess I'll never know... 

Thanks doppleganger. That was cool.


----------



## Doppleganger (Jun 7, 2003)

[edit -- too interesting for here, moved to General.  ]


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 7, 2003)

Amazing that the topics really have not changed that much from the old boards.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 7, 2003)

Here's a good method - Cut your left pinky finger off and count the rings.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow.....  Ok, I have a mirror of the old site so that's not such a biggie, but those snapshots of the boards!!!! My brain is frying!

That browsable one from June 2001 -- I can't believe that was 2 years ago.  It was also 2 months before I closed up shop.  You can see Gary Gygax and PA going at it, this was before Dragoth the Destroyer got banned, lots of names I don't see around here much but all the time over at Nutkinland.  

Gosh ... good times!!


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 8, 2003)

Ooh, you can see the beginnings of EN Publishing right here!!

http://web.archive.org/web/20010722201242/dynamic.gamespy.com/~dnd3e/ubb/Forum17/HTML/006377.html


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's a sample of my moderation style:  

"I'm from Wisconsin. I eat cheese. But I don't like beer and my head's not sloped. So bite me!"  

Yes, I was a wonderful role model!


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *...your left pinky finger...*




_Is that what the kids are calling it these days...?_


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 8, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that what the kids are calling it these days...?  *


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 9, 2003)

I remember it was before the summer of 2000 that I ended up at Eric's boards (I am guessing April), by someone who gave me the link at the "Yahoo ADND players club". My loginname was Ravellion Darkmoon. The 2nd Incarnatio  it was Ravellion Darkmoon as well, then I changed it to Rav, and a few Months ago I asked it to be changed to Ravellion.

Oh, the hybrid 2e/3e games I tried to run mid summer were awful! But thanks for the info nonetheless Eric 

Good times, good times!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2003)

Wish I could remember.  

I think it was three or four months before 3e came out, use to visit the WOTC boards and some other RPG boards, saw Eric's link in a number of post and followed it.  Never been back, one was a rude board and the other had some issues at the time but they could not make up for the shear volumne of topics and quaility of what I found, it was not an ad promoting a product, it was not a rant, it was a community of discussion of my hobby, a hobby I love.


----------



## Emiricol (Jun 9, 2003)

3-4 months before 3e came out - that sounds about right for me, too.  I was far, far from the first guys there/here


----------

